

Be Careful Sharing Your Internal Dashboards - recena
http://seogadget.com/sharing-dashboards/

======
pmjoyce
Paul from Geckoboard here.

To be absolutely clear dashboards are not on Google unless customers decide to
put the URL in a blog post or somewhere else on the public internet, this is a
non-story.

I.e. no dashboards have been exposed or otherwise leaked by Geckoboard. In
order for these dashboards to appear in Google:

    
    
      1. Customer switches on sharing for a given dashboard in Geckoboard
    
      2. Then publishes the sharing URL on the publicly accessible web
    
      3. Google then indexes that link
    

In addition to locking down dashboards behind a user/pass or restricting
access to only certain IP address customers can, at any time, generate a new
sharing URL which denies access to the previous URL.

In a related development we've been advised that this story is being touted
around by a PR agency - we're still trying to trace who has employed them but
we have a reasonable idea.

~~~
anon1385
>To be absolutely clear dashboards are not on Google unless customers decide
to put the URL in a blog post or somewhere else on the public internet, this
is a non-story.

No. Jut because Google doesn't index a URL doesn't make it private in any way.
Public URLs are public. Relying on obscurity is a bad idea. People are
continually amazed at how Google is able to find URLs they thought they had
not linked publicly anywhere. Send the link to a gmail user? Google knows it
now.

I wouldn't worry too much though; any company prepared to trust vital business
data to a SaaS web startup obviously doesn't care about data security very
much. People put off by this were never going to use your product anyway.

------
annnnd
Ufff, what an advice.

The way to stop sharing the dashboards is to LOCK THEM UP (at least with
.htaccess), not just to remove them from Google!

